

The JVM – A Viable Platform For (Mobile) Games? - gebe
http://www.badlogicgames.com/wordpress/?p=2919

======
erlend_sh
Hear hear. He has our support: <http://jmonkeyengine.org/2013/03/java-for-
games/>

------
noblemaster
+1

